# Maybe a mill in the future...I hope



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

*Update. Maybe a mill in the future...I hope*

So I’m showing my friend some pics of the stuff that JFore cut. He says, my dad has a sawmill. He said his dad bought a bunch of stuff about a year or 2 before he died in 2004. he says its sitting in the back yard with the gate locked. I asked him if he wanted to sell it and he said sure. He said he thought it was a Norwood.

Long story short I looked at it today. It’s a lumbermate 2000 with a kohler 15hp. It hasn’t been run since at least 2004. I figure it’s a 2002 or 2003 model, but don’t know for sure. Its had a cover on the motor etc and its on a 16ft flatbed trailer. The mill bed extends about 3-4 feet past the end of the trailer but is a little short on the front end, im guessing about 19-20ft total.

It looks to be in pretty good shape, some surface rust but thats about it. he said it probably has about 20-30 hrs on it.

I told him that I was interested, but probably couldn’t do anything til next year. He said it aint goin nowhere. 

I tried researching them but did not find a lot on the 2000, mainly the mx34. So I guess I need to figure out if the motor is still in good condition along with all the moving parts, then how much its worth. Any ideas?

Heres some pics.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

You should be able to call the 800# for Norwood and get info on the mill by the serial#. They should have this on file and be able to give you an idea of the value. I have an LM2000 with 23 hp briggs. Have had it a little over 3 years now with no problems.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like a NICE future:thumbsup:!!! Great find:yes:!!!! 

Don't know anything about this mill except the few I've talked to that had this brand liked them. It's a small consumer grade mill that can, if adjusted and operated correctly, produce you some nice lumber. 90% of the mills on the market are a consumer grade...built for economical pricing not speed but many small businesses ( Daren (??? brand) and I (Hud-Son) both use consumer grade saws) are operated by these and can be profitable if managed right. Texas Timbers, JLT, Mizer and several more use Woodmizer which offers both consumer and pro grades.

The amount of track would probably allow you to cut up to 16' log.

I'm proud for you and hope you can seal this deal sooner. SAWDUST is addictive.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I thought about calling the 800# but I think that may be the serial number for the motor. Even still, they may be able to give me the year, value and other info. Ill give it a try.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Robert, if you call Norwood ask for Dale, he seems to give you more help than others. I don't know where the mill serial# is located but if I get a chance I will look at my mill and let you know where it is. 
Randy


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Robert, I looked at my mill and the serial# is located under the engine mounting plate. That mill # should be in the same place.

Randy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a great looking mill. I hope this works out for you. Keep us in the loop as the deal unfolds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I will continue to work on this. I broke the news to my wife last nite that I found this. She didnt hit me and I did wake up this morning, so I guess thats a good sign :laughing:. 

And I will call Norwood and see what I can find out.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I emailed Norwood with the info I had on hand and Ken was able to tell me that the mill was purchased in Aug 2000 for $6400. It has a max log size of 31" and 24"x24" cut capacity. 

He said that the mills usually resale at 10%-15% less than original price. 

While I dont know how well the mill works, the band wheels, motor or how it rolls on the tracks, does $5500-$5800 sound fair if all works good? Its sounds kinda high to me. 

I can order the lumberlite 26 for $1000 or so less brand new. And the new MX34 is not much more expensive new.

Can anyone chime in with what would be considered a fair offer for this mill...if it were in good operating condition?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chippin-in said:


> does $5500-$5800 sound fair if all works good? Its sounds kinda high to me.


I would not offer that much, but there are some things to look at before even thinking valueif you know these things, still throwing them out there for others who may read this and are in a similar situation)

#1 an engine sitting unstarted for 7+ years is not all that great, get it running and ''work it'' by milling something. It may be just fine. But if not a new Kohler 15 is ~ $800
Then the little things. Check the drive belt for signs of weather cracking. The rubber on the bandwheels are just V-belts, check them too. Look in the gas tank for rust. Take out the dipstick and look at the oil. Even stuff like gas lines can rot just sitting, not expensive, but just another thing to look at. ''little things'' add up in $ and frustration (mostly frustration, sucks to have to stop millin' and start fixin')
I would raise and lower the head to make sure all that is still freed up and moves easy.

As far as what to offer I am not up on Lumbermate mills, or their resale value. I was just giving general advice as to potential problems=things that can effect the value of any used mill.

Whatever the case, I hope you can work a deal...sawmilling is something, well indescribable, let's just say it's a very neat thing. :icon_smile:

.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

As the devil's advocate.....buy a new one. I would say that your repair and refurbish cost the first year will pay the difference. And you will have a warranty. 

The last thing I want to see is someone as passionate as you about saw milling being turned off immediately because of constant breakage and repair. It's hard enough maintaining a new mill.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Yea, I would want to make sure it all worked ok before I made an offer...Especially when its someone I know. 

I dont want either of us to get jammed up on the deal...that being said, the cheaper the better :yes:.

If the motor is shot, I may look at another brand motor. But definately want to know if all is in working order.

Jfore, you started all this . Just kidding. If it werent for your pics, I would have never found out about this mill. But I cant afford new. This one does seem to be in pretty good shape, just a few concerns though.

The way I look at it is, if its God's will, Ill get it. If not, I wont. But sometimes thats a hard pill to swallow. And I did just get some good news on the salary part of my life...nothing huge yet, not a raise or anything, but something I do on the side with some other deputys to provide affordable and secure housing for folks...like the elderly and lower income people who actually "try" to help themsleves.

OK, Ive run on long enough. Ill let yall know how it goes. Thanks again for the info.

Robert


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

If it truly only has 20-30 hours you should be able to just clean out the gas tank, replace all of the rubber items on it and be good to go. Personally, freind or not I would offer 2k and if you end up paying 2750.00 or 3k it seems you would be getting a great deal. Clearly your freind has no interest in it. Tell him if it works out well for you you will make him something nice from the wood you will cut with it. Just a thought.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Actually, $2000 was what popped into my head after I saw it. Thinking that maybe I might have repairs from who knows what..$200-$1000 (not including my time). 

I also thought about doing some milling for him too. He said he would mill something, but he dont have no trees. So maybe I can do some trade on lumber too and get an even better price. 

Well, whatever happens, Ill post the results.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Thriftyjc (Jun 16, 2011)

Just my thought on this, I don't know much on the topic but as stated before, the friend probably has no use for it or desire to keep it around. I think the 2k price range would be a fair starting point and throw him some nice woodwork in the future :thumbsup:

Good Luck!


----------

